
GfxCardStatus: view which GPU is in use at a glance, switch on-demand - shawndumas
http://codykrieger.com/gfxCardStatus
======
kba
Not exactly news, but it's a good piece of software that has followed my
MacBook Pro 2008 for a couple of years.

Without this application, you have to log out and in again in order to switch
graphics cards on the 2008 models. No longer.

